# Lounge > Sports >  >  College Bowl Pick'em

## anonymid

I made a college bowl pick'em group on Yahoo, in case anyone is interested:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo....inprivategroup

GROUP ID# 15829
PASSWORD: cookies

The first bowl games are December 15th, so be sure to join and make your picks by then if you're interested in playing.

----------


## Ironman

Notre Dame!  WOO HOO!  Manti Te'o!

----------


## anonymid

Bump. Still time to join, if anyone's interested. The first games are on Saturday.

----------

